# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Huawei U8650 SONIC / TURKCELL T20 Repair Boot

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [29 FEB 2012]   Description :   *Huawei U8650 SONIC Repair Dead Boot*  Released Notes:   Huawei U8650 JTAG PinoutHuawei U8650 Repair File  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] [ *Not a Fake list* ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## winsgo

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## dalil

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bassamrr

شكرا غلى الموضوع المفيد

----------


## bassamrr

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## bassamrr

بارك الله فيك

----------

